# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  MEF aprueba tabla de sanciones para infracciones previstas en nueva Ley General de Aduanas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Entrará en vigencia a partir del 17 de marzo.* 
El Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) aprobó hoy la tabla de sanciones aplicables a las infracciones previstas en la nueva Ley General de Aduanas que entrará en vigencia a partir del próximo 17 de marzo. 
La tabla de sanciones comprende las infracciones sancionables con multa, suspensión, cancelación, inhabilitación y comiso, señala un decreto supremo publicado por el MEF. 
Cuando los operadores del comercio exterior no comuniquen a la Administración Aduanera el nombramiento y la revocación del representante legal y de los auxiliares dentro del plazo establecido, serán sancionados con una multa de 0.5 Unidades Impositivas Tributarias (UIT).
Cabe señalar que una UIT equivale a 3,550 nuevos soles en el presente año. 
Cuando violen las medidas de seguridad colocadas o verificadas por la autoridad aduanera, o permitan su violación, sin perjuicio de la denuncia de corresponder, la multa será equivalente al 1.5 del valor FOB de las mercancías determinado por la autoridad aduanera con un mínimo de tres UIT.  
Si los operadores del comercio exterior no prestan la logística necesaria, impiden u obstaculizan la realización de las labores de reconocimiento, inspección o fiscalización dispuestas por la autoridad aduanera, así como el acceso a sus sistemas informáticos, serán multados con tres UIT. 
Asimismo, serán sancionados los despachadores de aduana cuando no consignen o consignen erróneamente en la declaración los códigos aprobados por la autoridad aduanera a efectos de determinar la correcta liquidación de los tributos y de los recargos cuando correspondan.
La multa para esta infracción será equivalente al doble de los tributos y recargos dejados de pagar, cuando incidan directamente en su determinación o guarden relación con la determinación de un mayor valor en aduana, con un mínimo de 0.2 UIT por declaración. 
Además otra multa de 0.1 UIT por cada tipo de mercancía hasta un máximo de 1.5 UIT por declaración, cuando no existan tributos ni recargos dejados de pagar. 
Serán multados con dos UIT por cada declaración cuando los despachadores de aduana destinen mercancías de importación restringida sin contar con la documentación exigida por las normas específicas para cada mercancía o cuando la documentación no cumpla con las formalidades previstas para su aceptación.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (11/02/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: MTPE: nueva Ley General del Trabajo garantizará crecimiento sostenido e inclusión social AAAP pidió a jefa de la Sunat modificar sanciones y multas por infracciones aduaneras Minag aprueba seguro Agropecuario para Campaña Agrícola 2009 - 2010 Faltan precisiones al reglamento de la nueva Ley General de Aduanas Nueva Ley de Aduanas permitirá mayor competencia y reducción de costos, señala ADEX

----------

